# Rtl8192CU Wifi Usb adapter slow speed.



## liquidLD (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello. I have a TP-Link WiFi USB adapter with the Realtek 8192cu chipset. All set up. Internet works,but I get slow download  speed. For example, I used to get 10Mb/sec download with other OSes, and I get 200-250 kbps with FreeBSD. 
Is FreeBSD's driver buggy? Or it needs some additional tweaking? I can post different configurations at requests.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2017)

Which driver are you using and what version of FreeBSD?


----------



## liquidLD (Oct 25, 2017)

FreeBSD 11.1 and the driver is urtwn(4) (I think-newbie bsdist here)
EDIT> as a side note..it is plugged in a USB 3.0 port..if that matters . (its an USB 2.0 device)


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Oct 25, 2017)

Did you put 
	
	



```
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```
 in /boot/loader.conf ?


----------



## liquidLD (Oct 25, 2017)

dlegrand said:


> Did you put
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I read somewhere about it,but since the autoconfiguring seemed succesfull, I let it pass. I'll insert that and see, thanks

EDIT : after a reboot, the speed seems the same, about 250-300 kbps . On Linux, there were problems with this chipset, same low speeds, but I solved it building a 'fixed' one from https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes. Could that be used in FreeBSD too?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2017)

liquidLD said:


> but I solved it building a 'fixed' one from https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes. Could that be used in FreeBSD too?


You cannot use Linux drivers on FreeBSD.


----------



## liquidLD (Oct 30, 2017)

I think that might be all that the urtwn driver can do in this particular case. Found in urtwn page :
*''CAVEATS*
    The *urtwn* driver does not support any of the 802.11n capabilities offered
    by    the adapters '' .
I can assume that it can't do high speed on 8192cu .


----------

